# Rage Tail Shad pic



## FishingBuds (May 22, 2008)

ok guys I'm second guessing myself here, I'm fishen these wieghtless and it does say on the package to rig them tail up Sooo is this right?










I responded on WW's thread that I picked these up earlier, but as I looked at riggen them, well am I haveing a brain fart #-o or what


----------



## BLK fisher (May 22, 2008)

Yes that is right. Did you pull apart the tail from the body? I use them and they are really good in the grass and pads.


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2008)

They'll sure kick-up some water!


----------



## FishingBuds (May 22, 2008)

alright, just a brain fart-thinks guys

Blk yeap pull apart the tail :wink: 

I'll use the pearl and my son will use the smoke-we'll see how it does


----------



## FishingBuds (May 23, 2008)

not bad, I used them several ways and one was on top of the water weightless-they sure kicked up the water.

I'd like to try the frogs, they changed up the feet and suppose to be 100% better

But today was gone on the catches


----------



## cyberflexx (May 24, 2008)

What brand are those and where can you buy them. I have'nt seen those before..

Thanks..


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2008)

cyberflexx said:


> What brand are those and where can you buy them. I have'nt seen those before..
> 
> Thanks..




Strike King makes them.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSFTSTRIKE-SKRS.html

Basspro, Cabelas, and Dicks sportinggoods have them also!


----------



## cyberflexx (May 24, 2008)

thanks nice action... i guess i overlooked this product in the basspro book


----------

